# Photos like over 100 to 150 years old (no photoshop, convert in 2 clicks)



## shift (Aug 12, 2008)

There are tons of photoshop tutorials that tell you how to modify your pics so they look like 100 to a 150 years old. Here's a site that lets you do just that in one single step (oh, make that two).
1 Click HERE (If you can't read Japanese, click the English link on the top right corner of the Web page)
2. Click browse, select a pic of your choice
3. Click convert.
Tada!



SOURCE


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 12, 2008)

nice share...but dsnt wrks for all type of pic...this is what i got: *labs.wanokoto.jp/olds/view/iiws30ar-20080812111600.jpg


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 12, 2008)

Its nice.
Thanks for the share


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 12, 2008)

Will try.


----------



## New (Aug 12, 2008)

Cool..thanks for sharing here..


----------



## eggman (Aug 12, 2008)

Oldest computer known to man, before it was 'lost':
*i35.tinypic.com/rcv67a.jpg

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 13, 2008)

gr8 link!! thanks...

<off to find sumone to fool>


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 16, 2008)

gr8


----------



## hyde (Aug 16, 2008)

its gr8


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 16, 2008)

Great link, thanks


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

eggman said:


> Oldest computer known to man, before it was 'lost':
> *i35.tinypic.com/rcv67a.jpg
> 
> OMG OMG OMG



 
Comp. 150 years old then.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice Link


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 25, 2008)

oye 150 saal pehla ka speaker uus photo me dekh lol


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks..liked this


----------



## maxmk (Aug 31, 2008)

Great link mate...


----------



## R2K (Sep 3, 2008)

gonna try it soon


----------



## deadend (Sep 3, 2008)

nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there anything which can make like this:-

New Look Phot to Old Look Photo


----------



## roonie (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice one


----------

